# Trim Routers



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Came into $100 today... Feel like I deserve a gift.

Wanted a trim router for a while just to have on hand to soften edges with a 1/8" round over and not take the whole router kit out.

I was looking at Bosch or dewalt. Bosch $89 Dewalt $99.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Dewalt


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Dont know about the Bosch but I love my little Dewalt. Used it yesterday to ease flat stock edges then mortise out a latch.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

The dewalt definitely looks to be a more up to date design.

The LED is probably a nice feature but most of all the screw type body seems like a really convenient height adjustment feature.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

BrooklynBravest said:


> The dewalt definitely looks to be a more up to date design.
> 
> The LED is probably a nice feature but most of all the screw type body seems like a really convenient height adjustment feature.


The light doesnt help that much. I do like the soft start and I even bought the plunge base to go with it.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Some people here -- http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/bosch-colt-router-any-good-232049/ -- say that the bosch slips. 

Be warned, though: you won't be able to stop at just one.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a Bosch kit in metal box that is at least 25 years old.Used almost daily for half it's life and still the smoothest running trim router I've seen.Made in Switzerland I believe.Think it was over $300 back then but well worth it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I was eye balling the new bosch and porter cable palm routers at menards the other week. 

They have redesigned them and are much more ergonomic. Smaller, and fit in the hand much better. 

Ergonomics is the name of the game when using small bits. Get one that is comfortable in the hand, you'll thank yourself on projects that you have to do a bunch of tedious edge easing. I have a couple of the larger 1-1/4 hp palm routers from porter cable, they kill your hand after a while. I've also got a bosch colt. You do have to watch the slip but I prefer it due to ergonomics. The newer version looks even better.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the Makita and the Bosch. Prefer the Makita


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the makita and would recommend it but I had to make my own plexiglass base. The stock base would not fit a 3/8 round over.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a Bosch Colt and I just bought the DeWalt a month or 2 ago. IMO, it's not a contest, the DeWalt is far better.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I was eye balling the new bosch and porter cable palm routers at menards the other week.
> 
> They have redesigned them and are much more ergonomic. Smaller, and fit in the hand much better.


Have a model # on the new Bosch? I looked on their web site and saw a picture of it but couldn't find a spec page about it.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I have the little dewalt and it's great!! 1 more vote for dewalt.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I might have to try a dewalt. I just never gave them much attention in the router arena.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

J.C. said:


> Have a model # on the new Bosch? I looked on their web site and saw a picture of it but couldn't find a spec page about it.



Not off hand. Check the menards website. That's where I saw it.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i have several with dedicated bits like your thinking . the 1/8" requires little power .for this purpose choose the littlest one . actually once set the height doesn't change so the adjustment isn't a big issue either .i occassional change the height on 1/4" roundover ,but not the 1/8" . love having them .real handy .


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the DeWalt. No complaints.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Would be great if makita came out with a cordless trim router.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

i have 1 of these: 
http://www.dewalt.com/tools/woodworking-routers-dwp611.aspx

and 1 of these http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-R2401-...&qid=1455379785&sr=1-3&keywords=ridgid+router

ergonomically speaking the ridgid is 10 x's easier to handle. led. easier to change bits. no dc. but nice overall and lighter. also don't care for the on/off button.too small and has dust boot so it's harder to on/off it. 

dewalt is straght up power house. although it's too wide (barrel) and a lil taxing / hard to hold. but dc is excellent, nice edge guide. has oversized bottom plate or smaller round. 
both have no problems with adjustments. 


i do like http://www.amazon.com/Makita-RT0701...&qid=1455380603&sr=1-1&keywords=makita+router

it has 12.00 dust boot to ad on. 


i use the lil guys 80% of the time. anything big production style fab's i use the festi 1400 which was just overhauled for twofity. 

still like to p/u 3 1/2 hp router for larger project where the 1400 just does fine but struggles in balls. side note: any ideas for a big one with dc?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I might have to try a dewalt. I just never gave them much attention in the router arena.


don't underestimate black / yellow. They make some good stuff. I got no problems with anything dewalt and besides there a dewalt repair shop about a mile from me so it's so friggin easy for repairs and there a hell of lot cheaper then buying new.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Spencer said:


> I burnt up a couple of bosch colts by running to large of bits and taking to much meat with them.
> 
> A palm router isn't really designed for larger bits. What size dado? It could probably handle a 1/4".


1/2" or 3/4" wide by 1/4" deep


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BrooklynBravest said:


> 1/2" or 3/4" wide by 1/4" deep


Others may have a different opinion but I think you're going to want to step up your router size. You'll get a much better cut with a larger router and it will be easier.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Spencer said:


> Others may have a different opinion but I think you're going to want to step up your router size. You'll get a much better cut with a larger router and it will be easier.


Spencer is probable right . i would think it could do it in a pinch but probable not the right tool .


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Spencer said:


> Others may have a different opinion but I think you're going to want to step up your router size. You'll get a much better cut with a larger router and it will be easier.




I have a full size 2.25hp router set. I just don't feel like taking it out of the box if I can use the little guy :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Mort said:


> If you're interested, Rockler has the DW611pk on sale for $169. That's the kit with both bases. I hope it's still like that when the taxes come back.


...you get taxes back?:blink:


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Mort said:


> If you're interested, Rockler has the DW611pk on sale for $169. That's the kit with both bases. I hope it's still like that when the taxes come back.


That's an awful deal.

It's $159.99 on Amazon with free shipping.

Same at lowes and you can use a coupon at lowes.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

BrooklynBravest said:


> That's an awful deal.
> 
> It's $159.99 on Amazon with free shipping.
> 
> Same at lowes and you can use a coupon at lowes.


I got an email from CPO the other day and it was on sale for $110. Fixed base only though, no plunge base but still a good deal.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

BBuild said:


> I got an email from CPO the other day and it was on sale for $110. Fixed base only though, no plunge base but still a good deal.


It's $99 at Lowes. $89 with coupon.


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

brand new bosch colt just came out

http://www.maxtool.com/bosch-gkf125ce-120-voltage-7-amp-1-25-hp-variable-speed-palm-grip-router


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

It looks comfortable.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Only gripe with the DeWalt is it doesn't come with a case where the Bosch comes with a hard plastic case.

It's a bummer that in this day and age tool cases have become a thing of the past. Porter cable and dewalt supply a silly canvas tote bag now only some of the time. I always keep my tools in the cases so not having one irritates me.

I might get another ridgid organizer and make it into a router set.


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

I set up my small Ridgid pro tool box to carry my DeWalt DW611, plunge base, attachments, bits, and dust collections. Fits perfectly with the cups removed and the upper lid insert removed. I am working on cutting some Kaizen foam to fit it all snugly.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Spencer said:


> Others may have a different opinion but I think you're going to want to step up your router size. You'll get a much better cut with a larger router and it will be easier.


Ya unless you only want to take of a 16th at a time.



BrooklynBravest said:


> Only gripe with the DeWalt is it doesn't come with a case where the Bosch comes with a hard plastic case.
> 
> It's a bummer that in this day and age tool cases have become a thing of the past. Porter cable and dewalt supply a silly canvas tote bag now only some of the time. I always keep my tools in the cases so not having one irritates me.
> 
> I might get another ridgid organizer and make it into a router set.


I've went from cases to bags and back to cases. I have Dewalt tough system cases but I still prefer individual cases.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

avenge said:


> Ya unless you only want to take of a 16th at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> I've went from cases to bags and back to cases. I have Dewalt tough system cases but I still prefer individual cases.


I started putting my tools in several soft bags, but I think individual cases stack neater and it's easier to sort the bits and pieces. I'm thinking it's time to go to a Systainer system.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I'm thinking it's time to go to a Systainer system.


It is.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> It is.


LOL. let me run it by the boss at dinner time...
:laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> It is.


I'll second that. They are awesome.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

I prefer individual molded cases fit to the tool or a customizable foam style insert. ($$$)

I realize tools are meant to be used but I don't like beating up on my tools and the idea of stuffing the all in a box where they just smash into one another bothers me.


Side note, what's some good uses for the trim router other than using for an 1/8" rounderover?

So far all I can think of is easing edges and maybe motising hinges. Probably much nicer to control on small work like that than a big guy.



Side, side note. Was using my big guy earlier with cheap Chinese flush cut bit. The bearing flew off and it dug a gouge in my work


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

BrooklynBravest said:


> I prefer individual molded cases fit to the tool or a customizable foam style insert. ($$$)
> 
> I realize tools are meant to be used but I don't like beating up on my tools and the idea of stuffing the all in a box where they just smash into one another bothers me.
> 
> ...


Routing for door hinges and strike plates, using as a rotary cut-out tool, laminate trimming, lots of good stuff


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

BrooklynBravest said:


> I prefer individual molded cases fit to the tool or a customizable foam style insert. ($$$)
> 
> I realize tools are meant to be used but I don't like beating up on my tools and the idea of stuffing the all in a box where they just smash into one another bothers me.
> 
> ...


I have maybe a dozen dedicated to specific bits. They're set up to ease edges round over or chamfer. I have a couple for laminate and flush trimming in general with either pattern or flush trim bits. I have 2 dedicated to door hardware set up in plunge bases to make setting the depth easier. There are 2 setup for specific weatherstripping slots that are a pain to dial in. I keep a couple of 1/4" end mills with the pair that travel in the van and will use them like a die grinder to modify door hardware. 

Routers (especially trim routers) are cheap for what they are capable of doing. I set them up and leave them set up for common tasks.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

BrooklynBravest said:


> I prefer individual molded cases fit to the tool or a customizable foam style insert. ($$$)


That is where Festool came out on top for a long time, and you got the money part right! It is not hard to make tool mounts for inside a case.



BrooklynBravest said:


> I realize tools are meant to be used but I don't like beating up on my tools and the idea of stuffing the all in a box where they just smash into one another bothers me.


My opinion on that is it depends. Some tools get treated like fragile glass. Others just lumped into one of my overloaded tool boxes. I NEVER throw my tools nor try to damage them, but I am willing to do what it takes to get the job done. Sometimes that may be destroying a tool, and it needs to be considered the cost of doing the job. Often cheaper to replace the tool than the cost of labor. 



BrooklynBravest said:


> Side note, what's some good uses for the trim router other than using for an 1/8" rounderover?
> 
> So far all I can think of is easing edges and maybe motising hinges. Probably much nicer to control on small work like that than a big guy.


Removing the lip when working with Solid Surface. Some routers are setup to do laminate trimming with a slight degree off. I used my trim router for installing hardwood floor registers without the surround, by cutting them directly into the floor boards. There are a ton of things trim routers can do.



BrooklynBravest said:


> Side, side note. Was using my big guy earlier with cheap Chinese flush cut bit. The bearing flew off and it dug a gouge in my work


My very first router experience at the age of around 22 left me very scared. The cheesy router I had borrowed, a Skil brand with a crappy chuck, let the bit slip out, which promptly rolled across my cheek at full RPM leaving one hole all the way thru, and a trail as it spun across my cheek. I went out the same day and bought a Porter Cable D-handle. Today the scars are gone, but the memory lives on. Full face shield!


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

Odd problem with the Makita trim router kit with the 3 bases. Recently bought the kit from Amazon. The correctly installed gear that screws to router to use with offset base binds with the shaft lock housing which stops the shaft from rotating. Talked with Makita, they had never heard of problem, suggested return/replace with Amazon, which I did. New one is the same. Anyone else have this issue? If you buy this router, you might want to check if the gear will work on the router before replacement period ends.


----------

